# Fragwürdige Stecker



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*Fragwürdige Stecker*

Hallo,

ich besitze einen Lenovo Ideacentre k320. Seitdem ich den PC gekauft habe, war einer der beiden folgenden Stecker nicht eingesteckt. Als ich ein neues Netzteil kaufte, passte keiner der Stecker mehr für den zweiten Stecker. Das Panel vorne leuchtet nun nicht mehr. Was mich aber schon immer wunderte (auch wo der 2 Stecker noch eingesteckt war) wenn man beim Panel auf Turbo oder auf andere Modis gewechselt hat, änderte sich nur die Farbe und nicht etwa die Taktung oder das Lüfterverhalten. Falls es hilft: Auf den Steckern steht JYC B und eine Nummer. 
Anbei habe ich noch ein paar Bilder.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand für was die Stecker genau sind (1er war fürs Licht am Panel) und wie ich das Licht wieder an bekomme.

Grüße Marco


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Turbo Button kommt noch aus 286/386er Zeiten. Ist das Ding echt so alt?


----------



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Der PC ist aus dem Jahr 2011. 1156er Board mit einem von mir eingebauten i5 750.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Sieht mir eher nach einem modifizierten Lüfterstecker aus.


----------



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher nach einem modifizierten Lüfterstecker aus.



Ok. Aber wie bekomme ich denn dann die Beleuchtung wieder zum Leuchten? Ich glaube, dass der vorherige Stecker eine Spezialanfertigung oder so war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Da bleibt dir nur der Weg die Stecker bis an die Platine zu verfolgen ( Gehäuse ). Wobei ich auf den 2 pol. Stecker tippe +/-


----------



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da bleibt dir nur der Weg die Stecker bis an die Platine zu verfolgen ( Gehäuse ). Wobei ich auf den 2 pol. Stecker tippe +/-



Das Problem ist noch, das es viele Stecker sind. Die Stecker die ich gezeigt habe sind nur 2 von mehreren von einer Platine. Außerdem ist die Verkabelung ein bisschen rätselhaft, ein Kabel geht vom Panel ins Gehäuse und von dort hoch zu den USB Slots und dem Cardreader.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Was soll ich jetzt sagen? Ich sitze leider nicht davor um zu sagen Kabel XY ist es, da könnten vielleicht ein paar Bilder mehr helfen. Generell könnte man auch ein altes Gehäuse schlachten und ein LED mit Kabel selbst dorthin verlegen


----------



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt sagen? Ich sitze leider nicht davor um zu sagen Kabel XY ist es, da könnten vielleicht ein paar Bilder mehr helfen. Generell könnte man auch ein altes Gehäuse schlachten und ein LED mit Kabel selbst dorthin verlegen



Ich weiß nicht ob du mich richtig verstanden hast aber, hast du ne Idee wie ich den einen Stecker wieder anschließen kann ohne das passende Gegenstück? Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von der Elektronik am Netzteil (drähte und wie viel Volt ein Kabel hat).


----------



## derP4computer (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Dann solltest du lieber nicht weiter fummeln, hole dir einen Kumpel ins Haus oder gehe zu ihm, das könnte sonst böse enden.


----------



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Dann solltest du lieber nicht weiter fummeln, hole dir einen Kumpel ins Haus oder gehe zu ihm, das könnte böse enden.



Ich mache auch nichts an den Kabeln. Zu unsicher. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Adapter auf diesen Stecker. Ich weiß leider nicht wie er heißt.


----------



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Was jemand ob es da einen Adapter gibt oder wie der Stecker heißt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*



MarcoBoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du mich richtig verstanden hast aber, hast du ne Idee wie ich den einen Stecker wieder anschließen kann ohne das passende Gegenstück? Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von der Elektronik am Netzteil (drähte und wie viel Volt ein Kabel hat).


Ideen habe ich viele nur ohne mehr gesehen zu haben werde ich keine Anleitung geben ( auch wenn man mit den wenigen Volt wenig Schaden anrichten kann ) da es so nur eine Vermutung ist ( wenn auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit )


> Was jemand ob es da einen Adapter gibt oder wie der Stecker heißt?


Einen Adapter sicherlich nicht und der Stecker ist eben sehr speziell


----------



## MarcoBoy (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Soll ich noch ein paar Bilder machen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Wenn die einem etwas weiter helfen könnten warum nicht.


----------



## MarcoBoy (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn die einem etwas weiter helfen könnten warum nicht.



Habe jetzt noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Schaut es euch einfach mal an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Dafür bin ich nicht genug Elektriker um damit richtig was anfangen zu können, sorry


----------



## MarcoBoy (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich nicht genug Elektriker um damit richtig was anfangen zu können, sorry



Ok, trotzdem danke. Vielleicht weiß jemand anderes weiter.


----------



## OberstFleischer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Dazu bekommt man keinen Adapter...


----------



## Noirsoleil (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragwürdige Stecker*

Knips die Stecker ab und löte es zusammen


----------

